# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  ¿ Escuela de magia en Murcia o profesor de Magia en Murcia?

## Dadoza

¿Escuela de magia en Murcia o profesor de Magia en Murcia?

Estoy interesa en recibir unas clases de Magia, ya que desde pequeña me gusta el mundo de la magia, pero por aqui en Murcia no he encontrado ningun sitio y me preguntaba si alguien sabe si hay alguna academia/escuela o algun profesor de magia en Murcia,muchas gracias!!!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Hola Dadoza,

Yo soy de Murcia y te puedo asegurar que aquí no existen escuelas de magia ni nada similar pero existe el CIMU (Círculo de Ilusionistas Murcianos) del cual yo soy uno de los socios fundadores. Para más información te remito a este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f52/cimu...rcianos-26293/

Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------

